
Wire: Compile-Time Dependency Injection for Go - rodrigobrito
https://github.com/google/wire
======
banzaipipeline
Dependency injection containers have proved to be useful and even though Wire
seems like the most promising DIC solution in Go, right now, it does not
appear to add significant value in most Go use cases. It’s also important to
remember that dependency injections do not require a container. Surprisingly,
many people tend to forget about this, maybe because they get used to
frameworks first.

See our reflection on Dependency injection in Go
[https://banzaicloud.com/blog/dependency-injection-
go/](https://banzaicloud.com/blog/dependency-injection-go/)

